# RPN havoc reviews



## Mr.Andy (Oct 24, 2010)

Fixing to purchase this supplement sn stack it with alpha t2/lean extreme wanting to hear some reviews an feedback thanks


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 24, 2010)

You do know that this is a prohormone/steroid right? It is a great one for lean gains/recomp/cut. Make sure you have all the proper supports and PCT ready to go before you take it. Some might even taking a test base with all orals.


----------



## Mr.Andy (Oct 24, 2010)

Right i found it on orbitnutrition but I kno about the pct what support ? Liver support ? An what pct is best?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2010)

best you do some fucking research son 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## unclem (Oct 25, 2010)

is havoc a ph or gear? captn u no this stuff?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 25, 2010)

Havoc is marketed as a PH but Im pretty sure I remember reading it is a full blown oral steroid and does not convert.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 25, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> best you do some fucking research son
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html



I agree with the Captn'. So much info out there for all the Epi clones.


----------



## unclem (Oct 25, 2010)

thats ok i no who to ask.


----------



## Skyling35 (Oct 25, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Havoc is marketed as a PH but Im pretty sure I remember reading it is a full blown oral steroid and does not convert.



You are correct no conversion necessary.  It is an already active oral steroid.

With that said Havoc dries me out and leaves me extremely vascular.  Pretty good strength gains also.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 25, 2010)

unclem said:


> thats ok i no who to ask.



Please dont think I was referring to you Uncle in any way. It was the dope that didnt know about PCT


----------

